# Boards that are buckling underneath!



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Hi


My e795 went in for a full service and MOT on Friday (passed with no advisories :grin2 and the garage were due to fit a dirt skirt for me.


They didn't fit it due to the fact that I have a tow bar fitted which would complicate things but also because they advised that the boards underneath at the back had started to buckle. They had thrown some screws and needed sorting.


They also advised against a dirt skirt saying that it would be better to allow free passage of air/water/crud etc so that it went out of the back rather than swirl around underneath. There is logic to that I guess


I haven't been underneath with them to look but have no reason to suspect that they are not telling the truth. The garage advised that it would take about 4 hours and would mean refixing the boards and resealing.


Does this all make sense? Is it something that is known?


Cheers


Graham:smile2:


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

The floor at the back is buckling you mean?


Is it damp, or are they damp?


I would have a look myself first to see what they are talking about before I let them do anything, you will soon see the condition when you look underneath.


Paul.


----------



## philoaks (Sep 2, 2008)

I'm with Paul (Coppo) and would have a look underneath myself to see what they are on about.

Generally the floor is constructed of large composite panels with high density foam bonded to plywood on both sides. These panels are big (sort of 8' x 4' ish) and it is a major job to do anything with these.

Early Swift van owners that suffered with damp floors due to a dodgy construction technique were being quoted £1000's to repair them so I'm not sure what your garage will be able to do in 4 hours! 

Phil


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Thanks chaps


This is underneath the MH not inside. They said it was at the back near the rear.The insides seem/appear to be fine.


I'll get under there when I next get her (2 weeks) and have a shuffty


Graham :smile2:


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

It rather sounds as if the lower section of your floor panel has delaminated at the rear, not an unknown problem on Swift vans.. A repair using resin should be possible unless the rot has set in. My advice would be to take it to a specialist for a proper opinion, a garage will probably just bodge it unless they're accustomed to doing that sort of work.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Thanks


They are a MH specialist garage so no issues there


Cheers all - I'll take a look and get them to quote.


Graham :smile2:


----------



## camallison (Jul 15, 2009)

GMJ said:


> Thanks
> 
> They are a MH specialist garage so no issues there
> 
> ...


Take it to Cotswold Motorcaravans at Staverton for a second opinion/quote. Frank Williams is an honest dealer you can trust.

Colin


----------

